# Cuddles



## Guest (May 10, 2011)

This is my lovely cat Cuddles chilling out on her own chair on her pillow and blanket.


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

Awww she's adorable


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2011)

She's lovely and that's an absolutely BRILLIANT name 

Em
xx


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

She is gorgeous


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

awww shes lovely xxxx


----------



## hebber (Sep 9, 2009)

Aww so cute  and looks similar to my cat with the one black eye except my cat has a black nose too


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Lovely  reminds me of my friend's cat, Nelson - called that because of the black patch over one eye


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

Awwwww shes beautiful!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_she looks nice and comfy, lovely name to._


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww she's purrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrfect


----------

